# New guide: Road Trip Europe- the Great War and More



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Vicarious Books have just sent me notification of this new book, which looks an interesting peg to hang a holiday on:

Road Trip Europe: the Great War and More

At the moment it is available, to pre-order, at the promotional price of £3.99 ( inc free P&P) but, after 22nd April when it is sent out, it will go up to the full price.

G

( who has nothing to do with VB other than being a satisfied customer)


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, G I had the e mail and thought it looked interesting, especially as we are going to these areas in a September/Ostober

Val


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Just ordered one. Looks good value at that price.
For ages we have been saying we should visit some of the battlefields and this might just be the push we need instead of always heading south for the sun.

Richard.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Why do you need someone to plan your holiday?

If you do not do your own research how do you know what is available.

Half the fun is in the planning.


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

selstrom said:


> Why do you need someone to plan your holiday?
> 
> If you do not do your own research how do you know what is available.
> 
> Half the fun is in the planning.


I thought guide books were there to help your research and planning, it never hurts to have a bit more information available.........


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Just checked it out and looks good to me. Like "Landyman" have been going to visit the battlefields and memorials for ages but always drive south to the sun....have ordered one....and its free delivery too.

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

selstrom said:


> Why do you need someone to plan your holiday?
> 
> If you do not do your own research how do you know what is available.
> 
> Half the fun is in the planning.


I've been planning camping, caravanning and motorhome holidays all over the world since1972. I'm quite good at it by now but, just occasionally, it's good to have someone come to you with a plan, based on their research, to make sure you miss nothing on the way round. The tour is not set in stone, I'm sure, but is intended as a guide. I think I have read enough European history to be able to know what to pick and choose from it.

There will be those out there who have not been around as long as I have and might be less experienced in planning. This guide might well provide a starting point for them and take away the chore of finding an aire or campsite to stay while they visit the battlefield or museum nearby.

I felt it reasonable to point up the pre-release offer of the book, which seems to me a substantial reduction, before it was too late.

G

Edit: I am reminded that it was 1969 that we started doing this...


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Just purchase this also, we did a similar trip around those areas last year and found there was so much too see and do so i am hoping it will give us more ideas for places to visit.

If you pass through Arras like a lot of people do heading south we recommend visiting the Wellington caves which we extended by the Kiwis during WW1 and used by the troops to stay underground before launching offensives on the front lines.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've explored Flanders extensively but this book looks great value so I've just ordered one. Will be able to explore the Somme in detail which we've been meaning to do for ages.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We too have purchased this book, not for this year as we have our holiday planned already, but perhaps in a couple of years time.

I like the easy option sometimes


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Received this booklet yesterday and i looks like it will be very useful, yes we have done parts of it in the past but it has a fair bit of other information with GPS points which is always helpful.


----------

